# Dragon Boats: 龙舟竞赛!



## Minnow (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey! Just all hyped up from the DRAGON BOAT race that our team WON (First place in the entire teen division*!) and pretty much really excited about everything right now.

So basically I was wondering if anyone else here has ever paddled on a dragon boat team. It's amazingly fun and you should try it if you haven't. But anyway.

If you don't know, dragon boat racing is a chinese sport that's spread quite far and is pretty fun and competitive. There's about 16-20 people on the boat (which has an ornamental dragon head and tail on the front and back, often) and they rhythmically paddle their way to victory. 

I could've posted this in the fwee thread probably since basically I just wanted to gush about how excited I was to win, but I wanted to see if anyone else had dragon boating experiences.


*if you're curious, it was the Portland, OR annual Rose Festival competition. Teams from around here and from California too. Pretty big race.


----------

